# Feeding advice for rescued feral pigeons



## echobee (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi there, I do bird rescue in Sydney Australia and while I mainly have native wildlife I also rescue feral pigeons when asked to. 

As such I have a large aviary of feral pigeons and they all seem to be happy. However I have been feeding them avigrain pigeon mix which they seem only to eat a very small fraction of and the rest is left scattered on the floor and they never seem to eat it. I have tried to introduce them to Laucke pigeon pellets but they are reluctant. 

I am now worried they are not getting a full balanced feed and am looking for alternate sources of pigeon grain that they perhaps may prefer. 

What do you recommend..


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

echobee said:


> Hi there, I do bird rescue in Sydney Australia and while I mainly have native wildlife I also rescue feral pigeons when asked to.
> 
> As such I have a large aviary of feral pigeons and they all seem to be happy. However I have been feeding them avigrain pigeon mix which they seem only to eat a very small fraction of and the rest is left scattered on the floor and they never seem to eat it. I have tried to introduce them to Laucke pigeon pellets but they are reluctant.
> 
> ...


The pigeon mix alone is not good for them. You need supplements(calcium + vitamins and probotics and some grit.

You can also add some tasty treats to encourage them more.

Calcium- I would get calciboost. It has vitamin D and calcium.

Vitamins- All the essential vitamins for birds in one vial. I think you should able to find in a petstore.

Probotics- You can give your birds full fat greek yougurt or probotic powder.
Some garlic capsules are good too for health. But not everyday.

Grit- You put it in a separate dish.Don't mix with the food.

Treats- Unsalted peanuts and bread. In moderation though. It helps with weight but you don't want the bird getting too fat.

Other thing- Some baby applesauce(unsweetened) helps with PH of the crop. It has some vitamins too.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Also...pigeons are always picky and will scatter what they dont want. I just put the leftovers outside for wild birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Avi grain has different mixes don't they? The one I saw looked good. Maybe your birds are just spoiled. Get a feeder they can't scatter it from so that you don't waste so much. And give them the next day what they wouldn't eat the day before. You can add more to it if needed. They like to pick out their favorites, and they know they will get new feed the next day. If you keep what they left, and they have no choice, they will eat it. If they were in the wild and hungry, they would probably gobble it up. Can you post a picture of their mix? Then too, you could be over feeding.


----------



## echobee (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks to all replies. Here is the Avi grain as requested. They seem to take out the cord and safflower not keen on dun peas or sorghum I think


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A lot of them don't like the big corn. I get seed mix without corn and add cracked corn. They like that. I've never seen a mix with pellets in it. Can you buy one without the pellets and large corn?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3. I buy one without corn as they wont eat it. Nor have i seen one with pellets. But it does have some interesting goodies in it. I guess i spoil ours...give them a new teaspoonful per every two birds twice per day which i put on top of their leftovers.


----------



## echobee (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice - I will let you know how i go!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I give mine a breeders mix and it's lovely and varied. Hardly any waste because the ferals and tumblers have different likes and eat everything between them. 








uu


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Freda, that's a good mix. Lots of variety.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks yummy. What brand?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

It's Versele Laga - I find all their mixes have been good but the birds particularly like this one and are not fussy with it, like they have been in the past. The wild birds like it too and I think there's seeds for lots of different birds in there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Freda, your mix does have small pellets in it too.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Freda, which type of versele laga? We use their grit. Would love to try the mix you posted...which kind is it from versele laga?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

This one cwebster and the site I get it from over here sells all the range of VL pigeon feeds plus many other pigeon products, I use their grit with red stone too. Because there is less waste it works out more economical - although my wild flock eat more of this than my own birds do. Last count was 20 collard doves, 20 wood pigeons, starlings, sparrows, 2 blackbirds and 1 robin, I've built up quite a flock with my special seeds, lol.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

FredaH, thanks! Will order some. Your wild flock sounds lovely. It is kind of you to feed them. I put out ordinary wild bird food, sunflower seeds, and peanuts for the birds and squirrels.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

That's nice cwebster and isn't it lovely to watch their crops fill up, you can actually see them filling. I give them whole meal bread and coconut oil which I dampen just before it goes out - that's for the starlings, magpies and the blackbirds and the Robin has dried mealworms while the great tits have fat balls. They wait for me in the morning too, in the trees and along the fences. Beautiful little creatures and no cats come in because I have four dogs, lol.


----------

